# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  okretanje zadka

## Danci_Krmed

bila sam na UZV prošli tjedan (22. tjedan trudnoće) i dr kaže 'opet zadak' (stariju kćer sam rodila CS zbog zadka), i iako znam da je bezveze što mi je to u opće govorila jer je prerano i beba se okreće skroz, zanima me ako mi netko može dati neke neinterventne načine za okretanje bebe (vježbe, meditacije)?

usput, ako netko zna tko radi akupunkturu u Istri gdje bi mogla i to probati za okretanje zadka ukoliko to bude potrebno.

----------


## sirius

Rano je.Kao drugorotka imaš fore do 38 tjedna.

Ali ipak za kasnije...Za okretanje bebe probaj akupresuru. 
Recept:Zaljepi selotejpom zrno graha ili graška na vanjsku stranu malog prsta desne noge,sa vanjske strane odmah ispod nokta i držati tako par dana.Inače ,to se preporuča ako se beba u prvoj trudnoći ne okrene do 36 tj. ili do 38 tj. u slijedećima. 

Što se tiče homeopatije mislim da je Felix uzimala pulsatillu,ali mogu i neke druge remedije ovisno o tvom stanju(ako je trudnica u šoku i panici bolji je aconitum,pulsatilla je za trudnice koje su mazne i plačljive ,promjenjljivog raspoloženja i željne pažnje).

----------


## kailash

vizualizacija i pozitivne afirmacije mogu pomoći. Dakle, iako ti je još stvarno rano da to prihvatiš kao činjenicu, možeš u meditaciji vizualizirati bebu u okrenutom položaju. što više koncentracije, što konkretnija "slika" to bolje. uz to može i afirmacije - sama ih formuliraš (npr. "Znam da ćeš se okrenuti na vrijeme..." ili tako nešto.)

Akupunktura u Puli- da, dr Silvano Prenc je skroz ok.

----------


## BusyBee

sve cu ti ispricati na pregledu AS, osobno ti zalijepiti grah na prst   :Wink:  mogu ti i homeopatiju donijeti ... ali imas jos puno vremena da se beba okrene, samo nemoj sad ti mentalno zablokirati   :Kiss:

----------


## pinocchio

Danci_Krmed, prvo mantraj da se okrene (što vjerojatno i hoće jer još je rano za prognozirati položaj zatkom), a drugo - pročitaj ovaj text

mislim da su marta i felix koristile moxa štapiće. koliko se sjećam marta je pričala da je osjetila bebu kako se okrenula naglavce, ali bi se opet nakon nekog vremena vratila. i tako nekoliko puta.

----------


## krumpiric

i moja je još na zadak, al danas se uzvrtila jako, nadam se da je to to.

----------


## argenta

Ja sam čula za jednostavnu ali ne znam koliko učinkovitu vježbu kojom se bebi na donjem dijelu trbuha stavi izvor zvuka -- prislone se slušalice ili bilo koji mali uređaj s vanjskim zvučnikom -- i pušta glazba. Izvor zvuka se može i pomicati odozgora (gdje je glavica) prema dolje (gdje bi trebala biti). Čini mi se da se isto može raditi s lampicom po golom trbuhu. Napominjem, nemam pojma koliko je djelotvorno, ali nije škodljivo (ako je glazba normalne jačine).

----------


## ms. ivy

22. tjedan jest rano, ali moji su se obojica tako rano smjestili u konačni položaj. 

daj bebi mjesta da se okrene, npr. stani četveronoške - potraži slike joga-položaja.

meni je doc savjetovao i kotrljanje po krevetu.

zašto si išla na carski prvi put?

----------


## anamar

meni je u 28. tjednu savjetovano spavanje na desnom boku za okretanje bebe u ispravan položaj. 

e sad jel zbog takvog spavanja (kad bi se u noći probudila u drugom položaju uvijek bi se okrenula na desni bok) ili zbog nečeg drugog, beba se u 32 tjednu okrenula i tako ostala.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

prvi carski je bio upravo zbog zadka, i zato mi je bezveze da mi dr već sada govori 'opet zadak'.  u prvoj trudnoći skroz sam znala da je zadak ali nisam razumjela što je to i na svim silnim UZV pregledima i privatno i socijalno nikad do samog kraja nisu dali naslutiti da ću morat zbog toga roditi CS.

kad sam rodila bilo mi je svejedno samo da je sve ok, no s vremenom kako sam cijelo to iskustvo 'probavljala' postala sam jako tužna da nisam se stigla tada bolje informirati (gradili smo kuću i uselili smo bez telefona i interneta) i zbog toga što medicinsko osoblje mi nisu dali bolje savjete na vrijeme, pa zato bi se sad na vrijeme pripremila psihički da bude sve kako treba (...a skoro pa da sam uštedila dovoljno eurića za porod kod primalje u austriji  :Smile:  )

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> sve cu ti ispricati na pregledu AS, osobno ti zalijepiti grah na prst   mogu ti i homeopatiju donijeti ... ali imas jos puno vremena da se beba okrene, samo nemoj sad ti mentalno zablokirati


neću se zamarati s time, no u svakom slučaju ću donesti fažol na pregled  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još jedno pitanje:  kada bi beba 'trebala' biti okrenuta?

----------


## Fidji

Evo s našeg portala:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=149&Show=1881

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=149&Show=1887

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=147&Show=2400

----------


## BusyBee

Danci,
meni je u 37. tjednu Kai bio okrenut zatkom. Negdje nakon toga se okrenuo.. a zna se dogoditi da se beba u tijeku poroda okrene.
Donijet cu ti i sliku koju sam imala za meditaciju.  :Wink:

----------


## Sani1612

Danci, sad da li je istina ili ne,al sveki se kune da je..njoj se drugi sin,dakle moj šogi okrenuo u 39 tjednu.Rekla je da se prepala psa i osjetila kak se beba okrenula. Tak da ništ ne brini,opusti se i sigurna sam da će bebica naći način kako da se prekobicne.Sretno dalje u trudnoći i porodu!

----------


## MamaRibice

Postoje i neke vjezbe u kojima su trbuh i guza poviseni.., ne znam detalje, ali na netu sigurno postoje upute   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

Postoji tzv "breech tilt" - vježba koja može unutar jednog tjedna okrenuti bebu. izvodi se između 30. i 34. tjedna, odnosno sigurno se može izvoditi tijekom trećeg tromjesečja.

_Pripremite površinu na kojoj možete udobno ležati na podu. Pripremite nekoliko jastuka. Spustite se na ruke i koljena (četveronoške) i duboko dišite nekoliko minuta. Sjednite. Nakon toga lezite na leđa na tvrdu podlogu s dovoljno jastuka pod zdjelicom da podignu zdjelicu otprilike 15-20 cm iznad razine glave. 
Lezite u taj položaj s podignutom zdjelicom dva puta dnevno po 10 minuta. 
Vježba se izvodi na prazan želudac, u udobnoj odjeći, bez da išta od odjeće vrši bilo kakav pritisak na abdomen. 
Nakon što se dijete okrene, treba prestati raditi vježbu i često šetati da bi se dijete smjestilo  u zdjelicu._

Izvor: Having a Baby Naturally, Peggy O'Mara


Ispričavam se  ako je prijevod malo nezgrapan

----------


## krumpiric

hvala...ujutro počinjem! Valjda će uspjeti :/

----------


## mačkulina

kad smo kod zatka..ja sma u 26 tjednu bebica evo jučer na zatku..

e sad da ja nešto pitam..da nije možda malo prerano govoriti o okretanju bebe..zar se ona ne okrećer kasnije, tj nisma isgurna uopće u kojem tjednu??

zna li tko?
hvala

----------


## krumpiric

ma rano je, al kažu oni svejedno da se malo prepadneš, nedobog da budeš kul u trudnoći  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

ali nemojte se prepasti   :Smile:  

zašto bi se prepale? 

osim ako želite roditi van bolnice...  :/  danci, tebi su šanse za vbac zatka u austriji nikakve, je l' da?   :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nisam ni pitala, vjerojatno ne bi bilo moguće, no još imamo puno vremena za ljepljenje graška i druge trikove   :Love:

----------


## Nia_Zg

U većini slučajeva se beba okreće u 7.mjesecu trudnoće, ali nije uvjet, nekad se okreće tek prije poroda.
 Meni se okrenula negdje početkom 8.mjeseca, dakle nakon 30. tjedna trudnoće. Par dana je bila jako nemirna i trbuh mi je bio izbočen na čudne načine, imala sam dojam da se nešto događa. Nakon okreta, olakšanje, lakše se diše, jer beba više ne pritišće pluća, sada se samo jače osjećaju udarci nogicom  :Smile: 
Inače, krajem 7.mjeseca sam već bila zabrinuta da li će se beba okrenuti, jako sam se umarala i teško disala, pa sam na netu pročitala da pomažu vježbe četveronoške, oslonjeno na ruke ili na laktove. To sam radila par dana, možda je i to imalo utjecaja, zbilja ne znam. Ako ništa drugo, škoditi ne može  :Wink:  Ništa ne brini, ima još vremena za okretanje bebice glavom prema dolje  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

nia, mislim da i moja palonkica to upravo radi, trbuh mi skače ko lud  :Grin:  a taman sam 31 tj.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da, da, vrlo moguće da je to okretanje :D. Meni je to trajalo par dana, baš je bilo puno intenzivnije nego obično i trbuh je poprimao čudne oblike. Muž se nije mogao načuditi, a ni ja nisam znala što se događa, zašto je beba tako aktivna i zašto se toliko namješta, sve dok mi par dana kasnije doktor na ultrazvuku u bolnici kad sam išla na profil šećera nije rekao da je bebica okrenuta na glavicu. A samo tjedan prije kod moje ginekologice je još bila okrenuta na zadak i već sam bila pomalo uznemirena zbog toga  :Smile:  
Ništa, javi nam onda da li je to bilo okretanje kad obaviš idući ultrazvuk  :Wink:

----------


## kailash

beba se može okrenuti doslovce na dan poroda. ima forumašica s iskustvom okretanja bebe na sam termin. 

u literaturi nalazim da se većina beba okrene glavom dolje do 32 tj.

----------


## mačkulina

znači da se ne sikiram uopće što je na zadak... sa 26 tjedana..
stigne biti još koji kolut naprijed u trbušćiću   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> znači da se ne sikiram uopće što je na zadak... sa 26 tjedana..
> stigne biti još koji kolut naprijed u trbušćiću


stigne stigne  :Yes:  

rano je za brigu  :Love:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

kako mi je žao što nisam znala sve to prije nego sam A. rodila... da sam čekala prirodne trudove (doktorima je naravno lakše da dođeš u zadano vrijeme na planirani CS, i ne kažu ti prednosti o tome da se čekaju da trudovi sami počnu) možda bi se bila okrenula, ili da sam znala to o vježbama i o grahu možda bi bila rodila prirodno.

No, to mi je samo poticaj da bude sve prirodno ovaj put   :Heart:

----------


## Vishnja

U moje dve trudnoce, I. je od 4. meseca bila okrenuta glavicom nadole, u toku trudnoce se samo vrtela oko svoje ose, a malecka je sedela na guzi cak do 38. nedelje i jedne noci se, bez ikakvih mojih "sugestija" okrenula uz moje senzacije da mi se stomak rasteze kao meh na harmonici  :Smile:  .
Da sam tada znala za tips&tricks koje spominjete, sigurno bih i ja nesto isprobala. Ovako, priroda je to udesila sama, u poslednji cas...

----------


## kunda

Hi svima. Evo ja sam 31 tjedan beba je na zadak za sada (ovo mi je treca trudnoca) tako da jos vjerujem da ce se okrenuti ali bi rado pocela malo vjezbati, no jucer na pregledu otvorena 2 prsta. Gin mi je rekla da bi trebala malo mirovati sljedeca 2 tjedna ali nije rekla nista u stilu stogo mirovanje nego cisto da se malo pripazim. E sada zna li tko od vas smijem li raditi vjezbe za okretanje bebe ili da se za sada brinem. 
Btw drugi porod je bio carski rez jer je malena bila u polozaju kosi zadak a ja nisam na vrijeme saznala za ove vjezbe a i nisam se brinula jer me gin uvjeravao da ce se beba sigurno okrenuti zadnji cas. Iskreno ovaj put mi se ne riskira.  :/

----------


## ivanaos

joj kako me još kopka taj zadak... rodila sam prije skoro 3 mj carskim zbog zadka. Dosta su me preprašila tuđa loša iskustva, te doktori pa sam nekako i sama pristala na carski. Tako me kopka jesam li možda mogla nešto više učiniti da se beba okrene, zadnja 3 mj sam stalno radila vježbe za okretanje, sjedila u neugodnim pozama, isplakala sam si dušu zbog mogučeg carskog, dobila alergiju...eto nisam probala to sa grahom... beba je prekrasna i super napreduje, no osječam se zakinuta za prvi kontakt. Uh. Nemogu prestati razmišljati jeli moglo drugačije, a opet da se nešto zakompliciralo...

----------


## mina30

> Recept:Zaljepi selotejpom zrno graha ili graška na vanjsku stranu malog prsta desne noge,sa vanjske strane odmah ispod nokta i držati tako par dana. 
> .


Jel vi ovo ozbiljno  :?

----------


## MamaRibice

Pa ne radi se o carobiranju nego o onome kaj pise prije recenice koju si citirala - 



> Za okretanje bebe probaj akupresuru.


Znaci, grah/grasak/kuglicu/perlu... stavis na _akupresurnu tocku_.   :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Recept:Zaljepi selotejpom zrno graha ili graška na vanjsku stranu malog prsta desne noge,sa vanjske strane odmah ispod nokta i držati tako par dana. 
> .
> 
> 
> Jel vi ovo ozbiljno  :?


Ovdje imaš navedeno i znanstveno istraživanje stimulacije te točke:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=147&Show=2400

----------


## BusyBee

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Recept:Zaljepi selotejpom zrno graha ili graška na vanjsku stranu malog prsta desne noge,sa vanjske strane odmah ispod nokta i držati tako par dana. 
> .
> 
> 
> Jel vi ovo ozbiljno  :?


da
ja nosila zaljepljen

----------


## ivy

ja sam imala bebu na zadak i isčitavajući tekstove o tome naletila sam na misao da se beba u stvari namjesti onako kako joj najbolje odgovara

----------


## anjica

ja sam danas bila na UZV (35+3) i beba mi je poprecno, gin nije nista komentirala, ali mene uzasno brine taj zadak, sutra cu si staviti grah, ali me zanima je li poprecno faza prema okretnanju na glavicu

----------


## kunda

Evo mene opet. U subotu bila na pregledu (35+6) i beba je izmedu poprecnog i zadka (znaci bio bi neki kosi zadak). Prosli put sam radi takvog polozaja morala na carski (bilo je to nakon cijele noci trudova a beba ni makac). Posto mi je prvi porod bio vaginalni jako bi zeljela da i ovaj puta tako bude. Posteljica mi je sprijeda pa kazu moze se okrenuti u zadnji tren ali ja ne bi htjela cekati do zadnjeg casa pa opet na carski. Probati cu sa tim grahom. Vjerujem u akupresuru jer mi je pomogla puno puta i djeci sam radila kada su bolesni i funkcionira. 
Samo ne kuzim da li se grah stavlja tocno ispod nokta (gornji dio prsta) ili sa strane jer su oba mjesta vanjski dio prsta :? 
Da i to isprobamo....

----------


## bublesa

evo čitam i ne vjerujem ovo sa grahom, ali budem isprobala..ja sam danas bila na UZV i rekli mi da je beba na zadak (inače sam u 34. tjednu) , rekao mi doktor da dođem za 2 tjedna na UZV ali da sumnja da će se okrenut... sutra idem na 4D iz još jednog razloga i baš ću pitati doktoricu da li te vježbe pomažu..prema vašim pričama da, a od viška glava ne boli..sutra startam  :Smile:

----------


## ivory

> ja sam imala bebu na zadak i isčitavajući tekstove o tome naletila sam na misao da se beba u stvari namjesti onako kako joj najbolje odgovara


Ovo je meni rekla ginekologica na predzadnjem pregledu s 27. tjedana (tada je curka još uvijek bila na zadak). Ona kaže da postoji dobar razlog što je beba na zadak (bebi nešto smeta) i da netreba forsirati okretanje, jer je moguće roditi prirodno i na zadak.
Na sljedećem pregledu s 30. tjedana bila je okrenuta tjemenom, a rotaciju sam jako dobro osjetila   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam baš tako osjećala, i zato se nisam puno trudila oko okretanja. rodila vaginalno, lako i brzo, ako već ne i posve prirodno.

----------


## 2xmama

pozdrav,cure, 
a kunda tebi   :Kiss:   i hvala što si mi rekla kuda da gledam.
evo, dečki mi traže kuglicu, definitivno pokušavam s akupresurom i četveronoške  :Smile:  
danas 37 okruglo, a mali harambaša je do 32. bio naglavačke!!!!
i onda se mudrijaš okrenuo,kako kunda kaže,na kosi zadak-glava desno gore, od položaja 12 sati do 9 sati, a ruke ili noge nemilosrdno udaraju po mjehuru, kostima zdjelice....nema gdje ne  :Rolling Eyes:  
a mislila sam da u trećoj trudnoći nema mjesta iznenađenjima .ah,plavuša :Taps:

----------


## corny

Da pitam nešto iskusnije. U 32.tj.sam, beba je bila na 9 i 15 ili kako da objasnem. U zadnje vrijeme često osjetim malu izbočinu ispod desne dojke pa prema sredini stomaka, više na stomaku. Što bi to moglo biti? Maleno je, dužine mog prsta, čvrsto na dodir.

----------


## Pinky

podižem

----------


## marta

pa kaj te muci Pinky? imaš 2 bebe, ako sam dobro skuzila i 69 poziciji i to ti je odlicno. nemas tu sta okretat. nema mjesta. a sve ove metode koje spominjemo (osim vanjskog okreta) ugalvnom sluze da potaknu bebu na kretanje, pa je rezultat toga ponekad okretanje.

----------


## Pinky

ne muči mene, nova cura na forumu je otvorila temu "položaj bebe" u kojoj je pitala za stvari vezane uz ovu temu, pa sam joj podigla.
unatoč upozorenjima da se služe pretražnikom i ne duplaju teme, novim članicama je to izgleda teško.

a moje cure su u zadak/poprečno poziciji, preko 3 kile, ne mogu mrdnit, kamo li se okrenuti.  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Pa bila sam uvjerena da sam to procitala, ter me zbunilo, kakvo crno okretanje.

----------


## manal

moram nažalost aktualizirati ovu temu, evo nas u 32. tj. i bebač je na zadak. glava mu nije gore doduše, nego više nekako leži popreko. sad bi ja vježbala da se on okrene (a još mi je i ginekologinja ustanovila malo plodne vode, pa kaže da zato nema mjesta da se okrene  :Sad: ) pa me zanima jel trebam osjetiti da je budan dok vježbam? ili je svejedno? a možda netko ima sliku gdje se točno pričvršćuje taj grah/grašak za akupresuru?  :Smile:

----------


## manal

sad sam pročitala tekstove koje je gore netko linkao, pa sam si manje više sama odgovorila na pitanje. ovaj tekst je pogotovo super:
http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1887 preporučam! 
shvatila sam da je kako sam do sada sjedila, a uglavnom sam sjedila, pogodovalo da se on baš tako okrene. idem odmah malo biti četveronoške, samo još čekam da čujem jesam li lokanjem uspjela "napuniti" vodenjak malo više...

----------


## nik29

evo i mene s istim "problemom" ! Prvorotkinja sam 34+2 tj. i beba je na zadak! Danas krećem s vježbama četveronoške! Imate još kakav pametan prijedlog? 
Jako ne želim na carski...

----------


## wild rose

Ima li iko iskustva sa polozajem bebe poprijeko? Moj bebac "lezi" tako da mu je glava desno a nogice lijevo. Tako je bilo na uzv u 26. tt, sada sam 28+6 ali po mjestima gdje ga osjetim vidim da je jos uvijek isti polozaj. Dr. je preporucila lezanje na lijevom boku da bi gravitacija vukla glavicu, i beba jeste nemirnija kada tako lezim, ali jos se nista nije promijenilo...

----------


## ms. ivy

> evo i mene s istim "problemom" ! Prvorotkinja sam 34+2 tj. i beba je na zadak! Danas krećem s vježbama četveronoške! Imate još kakav pametan prijedlog? 
> Jako ne želim na carski...


pametan prijedlog bio bi potražiti ginekologa i rodilište koji ne izjednačuju prvorotku, zadak i carski i poslušati njihovo mišljenje. konzultiraj ginekologa koji ti prati trudnoću... sretno!

----------


## anamix

grah je zaljepljen  :Smile:

----------

